# FLORIDA TNC INSURANCE: FAJUA via Insurance Today Group Sunshine State steps up to plate



## @earth_to_jen (Feb 1, 2016)

Florida Auto Joint Underwriters Association are just waiting for the ink to dry on their brand new personal policy that covers TNC drivers

Waiting on clarification from our Rideshare Insurance Agent for Florida, but it looks like 24/7 pip available. Also waiting on clarification to see if drivers collision can be covered app on waiting for ride or if Uber picks that up.

Insurance Today Group is the only game in town right now for FAJUA TNC coverage.


Dont know the cost structure, but with the new Florida TNC policy combined with Uber Insurance it might be as expensive as taxi commercial insurance. But consider taxi/limo drivers pay $350 +/~ a month with ZERO pip or collision.

If a rideshare policy runs $350 a month, uber takes the major passenger risk, AND you have 24/7 PIP , collision? Thats like $12 bucks a day for a well cover bottom line


----------

